# GPU-Z Fan Speed Percent



## Kreij (May 5, 2009)

Palit 4870x2.

If I set the fan speed in CCC to 100% (and I know it's at 100% as it sounds like vacuum cleaner), GPU-Z (0.3.4) is reporting Fan Speed (%) at 40% and Fan Speed (RPM) at ~4900.

If I drop the fan speed to 20% in CCC the RPMs goes to about 900, but the fan speed % never changes from 40%.

Just wondering what the fan speed % is supposed to be telling me.


----------



## Kreij (May 6, 2009)

Hmmm ... 50 views on the thread and no one has a clue on this one?
W1zz? Can you enlighten us?


----------



## W1zzard (May 6, 2009)

probably a bug. anyone see this on a reference design 4870x2?


----------



## Kreij (May 6, 2009)

I have the original Palit HD 4870x2 (not the "Revolution"). I thought that _was_ a reference design.
I, of course, could be completely wrong on that


----------



## SGord (May 26, 2009)

*Thought I'd bump this thread for HD 4770*

Thanks for the nice app.
I have 2X 4770 in crossfire.
on the sensor page you have 2 fan speed indicators
My top one is correct, the bottom speed says 1% all the time, is this because there is only 1 fan on my card or can I use the other fan speed indicator to show a different value if its not reading an additional sensor?
everything else monitors perfectly thx.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 26, 2009)

Kreij 

Appears to be a bug, like W1z said. I can't find nothing on this issue 

Have you tried seeing what RivaTuner shows?


----------



## dcf-joe (May 26, 2009)

Yes, Wizzard, GPUz only shows 40% on my reference design sapphire 4870x2 as well.


----------

